# Best Sandwich EVER!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok..... it doesnt seem like folks are huge sandwich fans here.
But I feel a sandwich can/could be a masterpiece!

The right bread...... a special sauce, and of course the right toppings.

Thing is... without going to a resturaunt I just cant get the texture or the layers of taste and texture. (sigh)   

Can anyone suggest (dramatic music... turning on echo machine) THE PERFECT SANDWICH?


----------



## ironchef (Mar 9, 2004)

my all time favorite....

*lightly toasted fresh ficalla or deli sandwich roll
thinly sliced proscuitto di parma
oven dried roma tomatoes (marinate in garlic, thyme, and olive oil)
fresh buffalo mozzarella
fresh baby arugula
fresh cracked pepper
splash of aged balsamic vinegar
drizzle of GOOD extra virgin olive oil (preferrably spanish)*

you could use focaccia i suppose, but sometimes focaccia gets too crumbly


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2004)

That sounds FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Can I substitute the arugula for something else? Its really hard to find.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 11, 2004)

you can use rocket, frisee, mizuna, or whatever salad green you want


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2004)

I was at the grocery store at 2am buying all that stuff!  8) 

Thanks! I look forward to munching on my sandwich!!!!


----------



## kyles (Apr 5, 2004)

I missed this post. My favourite sandwich is crispy crispy bacon, avocado and brie in good rye bread, Yum!

I also like cold hamburgers (gotta be tasty home made ones) with cheddar cheese, and lettuce. For some reason I like boring lettuce like iceberg best in sandwiches but hate it in salads.

And for some unknown reason I like coronation chicken!

http://www.foodtv.ca/feature/ontheburner/article3_2002_05_07.asp#coronation

Coronation Chicken Sandwiches

Yield: 10 sandwiches

Ingredients:

2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts, poached
1 honeydew melon or cantaloupe, cut into small dice
1 stalk of celery, cut into small dice
1 cup of mayonnaise
1 tablespoon Indian curry paste
¼ cup of currants 
4 dried apricots, finely chopped
2 tablespoons slivered almonds, finely chopped
½ loaf of "Hollywood Thins" (or other thin) sliced white bread

Directions:

1. Cut poached chicken breasts into small dice and place into a medium-sized bowl.
2. Add diced melon and celery to bowl.
3. In a small bowl, combine mayonnaise with curry paste and mix thoroughly.
4. Fold mayonnaise and curry paste mixture into chicken mixture.
5. Add currants, dried apricots and chopped slivered almonds.
6. With a large 2 1/2-inch round biscuit cutter stamp out a round from each slice of bread. If the slice of bread is larger (than the "Hollywood Thins"), there may be sufficient room to punch out two rounds.
7. Spread the chicken filling on the rounds, then top with top round of bread.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW.... Very different combination of flavors and textures for the corination chicken!! Is that a twist on a Thai dish? That bacon & avacado sounds pretty darn good!    It sounds very rich. I LOOOOOOVE avacado.    I will actually try that one. I might add cilantro. What do you think Kyles? Brie and avacado sounds like a GREAT marriage. ANd then you have the rye which is earthy to even out the richness of the sandwich. And the bacon to add the needed texture. Yup.... Im thinking its a winner!


----------



## ramydam (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to have to try that first one.  My little pot of arugula is going crazy and I'm actually starting to get sick of salad every day.  Never thought it could happen.  
My favorite sandwiches are 1: fresh baby spinach, fresh mozzarella and roma tomatoes piled high on a good crunchy french bread roll spread with pesto and 2: avocado and bacon on nutty wheat bread with a little mayo.


----------



## kyles (Apr 6, 2004)

Coronation chicken was created in the 1950's to celebrate Queen Elizabeth's Coronation, it was originally a salad, but nearly every sandwich shop (or butty shop as it is said here) has a variation on it. Funny you should say Thai dish, the Queen recently celebrated her Jubilee year, and some chef or another created Jubilee chicken, which is definately Thai in origin, with coconut cream and lime.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 6, 2004)

It really seemed to be very Thai in origin. Did she get to approve the dish? Was it her favorite do you know?
Also, my aunt gave me a recipe for a "smashed Italian sandwich". Its my favorite!! So... here it is.   

Smashing this sandwich together really enhances the flavor of this sandwich!
I think it serves about 6-7 people

Ingredients:

 1 large flat loaf Italian type bread (you can sub many breads)
 1 1/2 teaspoons Dijon mustard 
 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar 
 1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
 Salt and freshly ground pepper 
 1/2 cup prepared black-olive paste 
 8 ounces fresh goat cheese (feta or the like will also do   )
 8 ounces marinated artichokes 
 6 ounces prosciutto, thinly sliced 
 1/4 pound peppered salami, thinly sliced 
 2 1/4 cups loosely packed mixed fresh herbs, such as basil, cilantro, or parsley 

*1.* Heat a grill or grill pan to hot; alternatively, heat the broiler. Cook peppers until completely charred, turning frequently so all sides cook evenly, 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from heat. Place peppers in a deep bowl, and cover bowl with plastic wrap. Set bowl aside until the skins loosen and the peppers are cool enough to handle. This step is completely optionl: Using your hands, rub off the charred skin, rinsing your hands frequently under cold running water. Slice peppers in half, and remove the seeds and stems. Cut  into 1-inch-wide strips. Persoanlly I like the seeds in there.   

*2. *In a medium bowl, combine the mustard and vinegar. Gradually whisk in the olive oil. Whisk in 2 tablespoons warm water. Whisk in salt and pepper to taste, and set the vinaigrette aside. 

*3.* Slice the loaf of bread lengthwise. Spread the olive paste on the bottom crust, and add the pepper strips. Crumble the goat cheese on top of peppers. Arrange artichokes over goat cheese. Drizzle half of the reserved vinaigrette on top. Arrange prosciutto and salami over artichokes. Drizzle with the remaining vinaigrette. Scatter herbs all over meats. Place the top crust on sandwich. 

This step is also optional, but I really prefer it this way:
*4. *Wrap the sandwich with plastic wrap. Set a heavy weight like as a brick or large cast-iron skillet on top for at least 1 hour. When ready to serve, slice DA sandwich!   

If you try this.... Im thinking it will be better than marriage!!     :roll:


----------



## kyles (Apr 6, 2004)

Coronation chicken, seems to be more like the Indian dishes we have inEngland, like chicken Tikka Masala, that aren't Indian at all, but created by migrants. Although they seldom put fruit in their curries, the way the English did. It seems Coronation chicken was created by food writer Constance Spry to honour the queen's coronation, and there is no record that she has ever tried it! She did try the jubilee chicken however.

I have had very similar sandwiches to your "smashed Italian" One in particular is layered in a huge Italian loaf and weighted down with cans or bricks over night. It is delicious! I think I shall make this over our Easter break, I am hoping for a picnic, but I think the living room floor sounds a safer bet, it has rained for days and days with no end in sight!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 6, 2004)

You know Kyles... thats not a bad idea! I shall make it for Easter also!!  
 It would feed quite a few people AND its filling. I will be regarded as a HERO!     (dramatic music playing)

Hey,,, I didnt know it rains in England! (chuckle)


----------



## kyles (Apr 7, 2004)

It' only the two of us and the cat for Easter, as usual, sob sob, as all my family and friends are in Australia. It is so hard to make new friends as an adult! We are having a buffet at work today provided by the business. A pity my team leader didn't have a hand in it, he used to be a chef and makes the best sandwiches ever!


----------



## christy (Apr 20, 2004)

The best at home sandwich I like is a chicken sandwhich....

you take the meat from a roasted chicken ( i use store bought) 
Your favorite sandwich bread or rolls
 Then add 1 of the following fillings...

 Western Barbecue Filling (my Fav)
   spread guacamole ont he sides of the bread
   layer with chicken
   Drizzle with bbq sauce
   add thinly sliced bell pepper


Club Style Filling
    spread honey mustard on bread
    add either thinly sliced roast beef or ham
    layer on chicken
    top with olives
    tomato slices
    spinach leaves


----------

